# [Resolved] error loading explorer.exe



## jorjus2 (Dec 30, 2002)

i instaled new sound card in grandsons computer (Window 98 2nd edition). and was removing programs that he'll not need. The computer shut down @ restart command. When computer restarted I continuelly get error loading explorer.exe you must reinstall windows 98. Then another message appears saying error starting program a required .DLL file, MSVCRT.DLL was not found. The computer locks up and I don't know how to reinstall windows 98 back in to resolve this problem. Thank you


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi jorjus2

Boot to the command prompt and type *scanreg /restore* (note the space between the g and / )

steam


----------



## jorjus2 (Dec 30, 2002)

thank you for replying, I don't know how to get to the command prompt. I start it up and it goes thru it's memory things and press f1 for setup. I went into there and couldn't find any command prompt. it goes from setup to where windows is suppose to be and that is where I get the error messages. Please inform me how to get to the command prompt . Thank you for your time.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

The command prompt isn't in setup

reboot your computer

Hold down the Ctrl key as it goes through the checks with the black screen - it will eventualy give you a menu with several options - choose command prompt

This is where you type *scanreg /restore*

you will be given a list of 5 backups to choose from - don't choose the first or last - these might fail

steam


----------



## jorjus2 (Dec 30, 2002)

did the scanreg /restore along with prevoius errors it now says file'allem3.cat on windows 98 2nd edition cd-rom cannot be found, I inserted windows 98 2 edition disc and click o.k. but I still get file 'allem3.cat file not found


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

The original error should be resolved this way...

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;en-us;q299296

The subsequent one refers to a sound card driver. You can try restoring the last registry. I believe it will have a "not started" associated with it, as Windows backs it up during the restore. You can also try reinstalling the new sound card drivers.


----------



## jorjus2 (Dec 30, 2002)

thank you Steamwiz and Rolling Rog for your input. I have more problems than I thought. The computer doesn't reconise the cd-rom nor the floppy devices along with my other problems. I do thank you gentlemen very much for your trying to help me .


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It may still be possible to reinstall Windows if there are cab files on the hard drive and you have, or can obtain the ProductKey (registration id). Are you able to boot up in Safe Mode?

The cab files on the hard drive that you would need to have are usually in the location:

c:\windows\options\cabs

setup can be run from a command prompt if they are there.

If you can start in Safe Mode (press and hold the ctrl key immediately on startup and select Safe Mode from the options), you can go to Start>Run, enter: *regedit* and click Edit>Find. Enter ProductKey (one word) and hit Find Next. Once you have the ProductKey, you can restart to a command prompt and enter:

c:\windows\options\cabs\setup.exe

If the cab files and setup are there, then just follow the prompts and have your ProductKey handy.

If you can't start in Safe Mode to retrieve the ProductKey, try this.

Boot to a command prompt and enter each bold line.

*cd windows
edit system.ini* (now the DOS editor should open with system.ini)

Look for the line that says shell=explorer.exe and change it to shell=winfile.exe

Press Alt+F to access the File Save and Exit menu. Save the change and exit. Ctrl-alt-del to reboot.

In Winfile, click File>Run and enter regedit and find the ProductKey as before.

You can reboot to a command prompt to run setup, or you can try it from within Winfile.


----------



## jorjus2 (Dec 30, 2002)

Thank you Rollin Rog.. we were able to get following your advised. Your expertise was able to get the computer up and running. I do wish To Thank you very much


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I'm thrilled , seriously, since that was a tough problem to workaround. Can you give me a quick rundown on exactly what you did ? I assume you must have rerun setup?


----------

